# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποιηση-Αποπραγματωση-Αγχος

## Nikos2021

*Καλησπερα μπορειτε να μου περιγραψετε τι ειναι η Αποπροσωποποιηση-Αποπραγματωση με δικα σας λογια οχι με λογια ψυχιατρων δηλαδη πως το βιωνετε εσεις πως νιωθετε ? (Οσοι το εχετε βιωσει βεβαια). Και αν περναει αυτη η Αποπροσωποποιηση-Αποπραγματωση καθως και οταν τελειωνει ολο αυτο εισαι παλι ο ιδιος οπως παλια η ειναι κατι που σε αλλαζει ? Δηλαδη αλλαζει τον χαρακτηρα σου, την προσωπικοτητα σου το πως νιωθεις και σκεφτεσαι.........?*

----------

